# New 15 Gallon Tank....



## Cynical Fish Guy (Feb 25, 2012)

Let me add that for the last 4 months I've been maintaining a 1 gallon tank. My fish Sam (the betta) was quite happy in his 1 gallon tank. The tank after all was an upgrade from a pint hexagon that Sam lived in for 2 months. The hexagon was an upgrade from the cup at the store. Well I got a plant and the plants became plants, and then I was looking at tanks and then next thing I knew I was setting up a 15 gallon tank. Mind you that is a BIG freaking tank for a 3 inch fish.

Being no stranger I bought a bacteria culture 15 pounds of gravel; and transplanted the plants from the one gallon to the 15 gallon. I then dropped a dwarf Lilly bulb in the tank because I now have space for such a plant. I have also added 6 neon tetras because I didn't want Sam to declare the entire tank his. Next week I plan on adding 6 Harlequin Rasboras.... I'm not sure after that.

My question is, how much food do 6 neon tetras need? I'm used to dropping 4-5 pellets for 1 fish. The neon tetras are a blast to watch but I can tell they're hungry. SAM eats flake food, I got a Betta that eats everything! I trained him to do such things, but never intended it this well. However The tetras love his crumbs. Reminds me of Sharks and ramoras, though they, the tetras, attack food like tiny pirranahs. I just want to make sure I feed them adequately. Food usually last a little less than a minute or two.

A betta that eats flake food... go figure. I added a bacteria culture upon set up and used water from a previous tank to give the new tank a boost. It has several plants as well, and more will come in the future.

After Rasboras I'm thinking a couple of pygmy Corys.... Maybe shrimps and snails.... Any ideas????? :-?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I would only do two full schools + a betta, so choose between the cories and the rasboras for a safe bioload. Personally, I'd go for the cories to have a group at each swimming level.  As for the tetras, the best way to determine how much to feed is through experimentation. If the tank is becoming too dirty or the fish too fat, cut back. If they look skinny, feed more. I don't really count how many pellets I feed - I have micropellets and just throw in some generic pinches.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

^+1 to that.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah, two schools of 6 fish each means you have 12 fish in there with your betta... After that you could maybe add 2-3 snails, but the bioload is pretty much maxed out unless you want to make lots of water changes regularly and get very high-graded filtration.


----------



## Cynical Fish Guy (Feb 25, 2012)

I have 1 school of 6 neon tetras 1 school of 5 Raspboras 2 Leapord/Gillian Corries 1 Male Betta. THIS IS A PLANTED TANK TOO 15 Gallons!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

But you need to have more cories than just two.. which would put your bioload over the top..


----------



## Cynical Fish Guy (Feb 25, 2012)

My two Cory's seem to be doing just fine. And the two guys I got, STAY SMALL  It's a 15 gallon planted tank too!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Cories will feel stressed over time if they do not have a sufficient school for security. They also need pristine water, and appropriate substrate.. or else their barbels will fall off, resulting in disease... 15 gallons is a tiny space to work with in reality.. 
Betta will start to feel uncomfortable with so many fish around them as well, too many schools and too much activity overwhelms them as they do not enjoy high activity...


----------



## Cynical Fish Guy (Feb 25, 2012)

The girth of my fish might be a centimeter man. Half inch for the Cory(s). I've done my research too! I wasn't asking about the bio-load. I can figure that out myself. THANKS FOR THE INPUT!!! One inch rule plays a lot on girth of fish as well as length! REMEMBER THAT!!!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

That is really irrelevant.. it is an outdated way to determine stocking capacity.. ammonia output and activity levels are more accurate ways to determine these things.. the reason a 2 inch goldfish needs 20 gallons of water not 2 gallons.. either way you asked for stocking advice and we tried to help you...


----------



## Cynical Fish Guy (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you much too! It really did help! I'm good at maintaining and achieving the Chemistry I want and need. Thank you again.


----------



## Cynical Fish Guy (Feb 25, 2012)

I have noticed a small change in the betta's behavior. Who says there isn't high activity in a rice paddy though? You have heron's, storks, snakes, spiders, a whole list of other predators out there just waiting to gobble you up. Not to mention you have to find and catch your own bugs to eat. 

Yeah yeah yeah, he's not a plakat and he is a man made species. However the dominant allehel is the one being expressed, and I have to believe that in some distant past, nature herself, through chance and mutation, created a wild BETTA, who screwed around and passed down the genes that hobbyist at first in SIAM then, the world round, developed into Betta Splendens; both for SPORT and pleasure. I hope he (betta splendens) adapts to the new environment which is now a very active place, of mostly S. American originating fish. Though some of the plants originate in SE Asia. Adaptation is key to survival. Even for humans. I still have his (betta splendens) one gallon tank on stand by too. The betta's fins are improving and he rules the tank, by SIZE alone. ALL FISH RESPECT the BETTA, and the water chemistry and temp (78) are kept to the betta's liking.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Leapord Corydoras (Corydoras trilineatus) aren't considered one of the nano species of Corydoras attaining a maximum of around two, inches on average. They are schooling fish, and will be much happier, more active, and will be out and about a lot more in groups of around 4-5+. If you have a group of this much then you will be over stocking your tank, leading to a range of possible problems that could cause death, and sickness amongst the fish. Also, another factor to as why you shouldn't have them is the fact that they don't do as well in the preferred range of a Bettas temperature, they do much much better in a temperature of around 72-75, where as a Betta is better in a range of around 78. They will not last as long in the bettas temperature. Also, what do you feed the fish? You are aware that they should be feed a range of foods like, bloodworms and other meatier live, or frozen foods, catfish pellets, a very small amount of algae wafers, omnivorous pellets, They also live up to 15 years in the right conditions so you have to make a large comitment to keep them, and right now it seems as if you arent providing the optimal conditions for them, meaning that they won't live a good, happy life

Here is a link to a profile on them
http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Corydoras_trilineatus


----------



## Cynical Fish Guy (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you. I'll do that!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I made some edits to my previous post for you to read


----------



## Cynical Fish Guy (Feb 25, 2012)

The correct post would have been 










which states 2 is OK, though they prefer 3! 

THANK YOU THOUGH!!!


----------



## Cynical Fish Guy (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you for the links!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

2 is the minimum, I don't ow about you but I myself never go the minimum. I have my bettas in 15 gallon tanks, I have my kuhli loaches in sand, I heavily plant my oto tank. I heavily plant my corydoras tank, I give my fish what I would want, so ideally you should get 4+ to brighten there mood and make them feel more secu in there habitat


----------



## Cynical Fish Guy (Feb 25, 2012)

Ideally...but two is okay, and they seem pretty darn happy to me. I'm happy to have a clean tank bottom. The two have a lot of character and based on size, I might even have a male and female. I'm unsure though. I do know I need to name the 2. They are the most expensive things in the tank, and they have a lot of character. I can see how women find them cute! They are trash/excess food picker-uppers for me. BTW, How do you feed these guys (corys) bloodworms. If I put bloodworms in the tank the other fishes will get to them long before the 2 cats...... I mean both schools (tetras & Raspboras) and my betta love bloodworms and brine shrimp, so I don't see the cats ever getting a chance at such delicacies.....


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

My cories actually beat the neons, guppies, Betta, and platies to the bloodworms


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Distract the top fish maybe? Or use tweezers to put them down at the bottom, or your hands.. don't know how comfortable you are putting your arm in there. xD


----------



## Cynical Fish Guy (Feb 25, 2012)

I also hate seeing food float in the water. I'm always afraid of over-feeding. So I'm not totally sure how much food the cats are actually getting. I know they get the occasional betta pellet and or tropical flake; and I mix these up pretty good. The betta gets first dibs on the worms and then it's a free for all.


----------



## Cynical Fish Guy (Feb 25, 2012)

I've got a planted tank. My arm goes in enough!!!! I don't want to hand feed the cats. THEY ARE FISH. I want them to get it, that is, if they want it. I do my best to keep dry when I can. If I wanted to hand feed, I would have bought ADFs. LOL. Thanks. I'll keep the ideas in mind. I was hope'n the cats would swim up, but they don't & the other fish, like others have noted, are not going to let such delicacies reach the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It's really important that you make sure your cats are getting food.. Cories have been known to starve, expected to feed off of leftovers from other fish.. 
You can buy sinking catfish food for them, it's in large balls that they feed off of. Once a week you can also give them some cucumber as a treat, your other fish most likely won't try to eat that.


----------



## Cynical Fish Guy (Feb 25, 2012)

Maybe my cats too will learn to swim up and attack the worms. I usually just put a couple of worms in for the betta.... I'll add a few more and see if the others get a chance!!!


----------



## Cynical Fish Guy (Feb 25, 2012)

Corys are known to starve too. I was afraid of someone saying that.


----------



## Cynical Fish Guy (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks, I'll watch to make sure they are eating. I've seen them eat some already. I worry, but not too much. Thank you again


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

They won't swim up unless in a proper group as they won't feel secure, I have my group of 6 and they will be seen in the middle layers of the tank all day long


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I have to agree with Moderator and Olympia. I'm not sure where you got your information that 2 is a minimum, but I have ALWAYS heard 4. Cories in a group smaller than 4 will be stressed (even if they "look" happy). Stressed fish are more susceptible to sickness. I strongly suggest getting another two.


----------



## Cynical Fish Guy (Feb 25, 2012)

BACK TO BETTAS: I have a very unique problem. My betta has fully adjusted to his new tank and tank mates. However My betta is growing exceptionally fat. You see my Betta is not picky about anything and he now gulps down catfish pellets in one swallow. I might add this is after I feed him Betta food. Did I mention my Betta eats flake food meant for the other tropical fish too???

Any ideas on how to feed my tropical fish without making my Betta grow even fatter???? The average feeding time is 90 seconds. Is this too short? I know the packets say anywhere from 3-5 minutes, but I don't like seeing food float around. I'm just unsure of whether or not I'm feeding the tank enough. Most of my fish are juveniles. The betta is fully grown.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Sounds annoying. The easiest thing to do is keep a small container handy, and scoop him up after he comes up to eat the food.. until the others are done.


----------



## Cynical Fish Guy (Feb 25, 2012)

Huh, I got a 15 gallon tank (long). I'm not going to chase that Betta around so the others can eat.... If the betta wants to be a fat bas"ard, I'm gonna let him. 

Thanks for the idea though!!! I just need to feed the others more I guess........


----------



## Cynical Fish Guy (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Sadly a fat betta will have experience tons of problems.. constipation, bloating, are among them.


----------



## Cynical Fish Guy (Feb 25, 2012)

Actually, Bettas are smarter than you give them credit for. My fat betta generally learns from his constipation; much like a cat or rat. He might eat something once or twice, but if it makes him bloated, he'll stop. My betta got a little bloated; now he doesn't engulf everything like he used too. My betta even lets worms float for a min or so before attacking them. My betta also looks a lot better now (no longer bloated). I think because the pellets were new, the betta tried them. He isn't nearly as fat looking. It only took 3 days and light feedings of the tank.


----------

